# Squirrel Hunting Newbie



## dpweurding

If I wanted to say that, I would have . I agree with your assessment. I just think it's easier, and more accurate, to consult the rule book. Looking back at your post I misread it the first time. I thought it was a question of legality AND effectiveness, which at second glance it is not.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I like to sit at the edge of the woods quietly because my wife won't let me do it at home.


----------

